# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  برنامه ریزی ای سی lpc 1768

## hoshang.am

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز .
می خواستم بدونم چه جوری می شه برنامه ی نوشته شده در keil رو به lpc1768 منتقل کرد.

----------


## hamid-nic

سلام 
در مورد پروگرمر های موجود توی بازار تحقیق کنید و روش های پروگرمینگ آی سی ها 
یکیش استفاده از پروگرمر jtag

----------


## rm.1992

از نرم افزار Flash Magic میتونین استفاده کنین . این روش به صورت Serial bootloader کار می کنه .

----------

